# possible 40 gallon saltwater tank!



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

so one of my friends has a couple of tanks and he said one is a 40 gallon and he might give it to me!! he has a 125 gallon tank setup for saltwater right now cant wait to go look at it. so i have a 350 dollars budget on this and wanna know what all to get. fish, coral, other things. everything needs to be found at petco or petsmart. although i can get some saltwater fish from a LFS. so what do i need and a price tag for it. also are the filters different? lastly what should i stock with? i know i want a pair of occelaris clowns (cant spell it). thanks!!!!! *c/p*


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

here's the stocking ive gotten so far
6-black bar chromis
2-accelaris clowns
1-dwarf zebra lionfish
1-flame angel
so now i will have about 200 dollars for equiptment


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Clowns need an Anemonie.  Main reason I want Salt Water tank.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

do i absolutely need live rock? if so i think ill have to do freshwater bc live rock cost toooo much for me to do.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

heres a list of everything im getting is it enough?
live
6-black bar chromis
2-accelaris clowns
1-dwarf zebra lionfish
1-flame angel
1-tube anemone
equiptment
heater
filter 
salt
circulator pump
bioactive live reef sand
hydrometer
saltwater api master kit
protein skimmer


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you want corals, you will need live rock. And clowns dont need an anemone, mine dont have one. $200 dollars won't be enough for your 40 gallon setup


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

total-471.82 so cant get anything else and if i need anything else im noy doing saltwater


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i dont have to buy the stand or aquarium i get those for free  200 dollars is for equiptment but i can go to around 500 and do i need live rock if i dont do anemones or corals ?


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

im not gonna do saltwater anymo im either gonna upgrade my 29 to a 40 or 30 or get another 20 gallon


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Saltwater...meaning a reef tank is expensive to set up. A ballpark figure for a 40 gallon (minus tank and stand)would be $600-700 just for the equipment, still gotta add in corals an fish.


----------

